# Schools & Ballet Schools Dubai



## Kim67 (May 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm after a little advice on schooling in Dubai. My family will be relocating from Australia to Dubai for the start of the 2008/2009 school year in September.

We have three kids (will be 5, 7 and 9 at time of move). I'd like some advice about good schools. I quite like the look of the Australian International School, but not sure whether Sharjah is too far out of the city etc (I've never been to Dubai). Also looking at Repton, Kings College, Horizon, Dubai English Speaking School, GEMS Wellington - anyone know anything about any of these or any others?

My girls are heavily into performing arts and having been studying RAD ballet, cello, acting, singing etc most of their lives. Would love a school that had these activities at school, but if not, does anyone know of a good RAD ballet school.

Looking forward to hearing from anyone that can help.

Thanks. Kim


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes Sharjah can take a while to get to due to the traffic.
Also is a Victorian school in Sharjah (VISS)
AIS is based on QLD curicculum

I dont believe there is many Australians (if any) at AIS. I believe quite a few Australian teachers have left too.

Im hoping you have looked into schooling here, and realise if they are the schools you are looking at, them you have them on waitng lists ( you will need to pay a fee for this)

School choices could also be determined by where you live in Dubai...traffic and travel time can be terrible

Schools finish this month for the summer break, and some have begun closing already.

You will need to sort it out ASAP
Also you will need to speak to the schools as to what year level the kids will go into, as some dont recognise the southern hemisphere timings, and your children may need to repeat the year.

I have never heard of a school of arts here in Dubai.
There are places to do ballet (some follow RAD ballet syllubus) and music, but not in a school as such ( nothing like school of arts in Vic)


----------



## Kim67 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your help sgilli3 - I think the AIS might be put on the backburner for now.

Yes, we have started putting in applications at the other schools and have factored in to our budget the application fees associated with applying to several schools.

My son (7 in July) is the only one that will probably have to repeat, he will only have done half a year of Year 2 in September. My 9 year old will have done one and a half years of Year 4 because we moved from Brisbane to Perth this year and she was put into Year 4 because all the girls in Year 5 were turning 10 and 11 here in WA which was considered too much of an age difference. So hopefully will qualify for Year 5 in Dubai.

I think the 5 year old will be going into some sort of prep year. Not sure exactly what it's called in Dubai.

Let me know if I'm not getting the school grades right.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

For your 5 yr old :

With a UK curicculum ages 4-5 it will be Reception
ages 5-6 it will be KS1


With a US curicculum ages 4-5 it will be Pre K
ages 5-6 it will be Kindergarton (like our Prep- in Vic)

The American system (age wise) is the closest to Oz


----------



## frederikkexxx (Oct 24, 2008)

i have just moved down to dubai!! and i chose the school GEMS wellington and i have to say it is not a very good school!! i did not make any friends there and after 3 weeks i chose to move schools. so i moved to Dubai British School in the springs and meadows. and i have to say it is really good. i have also been there for 3 weeks now and i am making friends really easily and i got a buddy/shadow for my first day of school. Dubai British school has every year group. from reception all the way up to 6th form. and i think you have a choice of iGCSE which is international and i also think you can choose international A'Levels but i don't know.

if you have already chosen a school im sorry i was abit lateon replying.

i hope this helped.


----------

